# First Dishnet PVR problem



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

I had Dishnet installed last month, PVR 508 & 3 301 receivers.
Two days ago I got a "program information information on the hard drive is out dated" message. I punch in "yes" for the update and the damn thing just sits there. Several unsuccessful attempts. Finally, that evening I set it up to download prior to going to bed. Check it next morning same damn message on the screen. I then go thru the sys setup, installation, point dish/signal. No signal on 119 west & only 42 on 110 west.
So I call Dishnet and the earliest they can get someone out to 
(re)aim the dish is next week. So until then the 508 is pretty much useless.

Also, is it just me or is it that if you're not standing 2 feet in front of the 301 with the lights off the remote is pretty much an exercise in frustration.


----------



## guyravad (Sep 10, 2002)

That response time is dissappointing. Who did the install???

I have not tested the range of my 301 remote but it works with lights and sunshine present.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Does the 301 even have a hard drive? On the 508, it could just need
a reboot. Pull the plug and smart card, wait a few minutes, plug it back
in, reinsert the smart card and try again after "Aquiring satellite signal"
goes away. Now, if you are getting the error messages on all receivers,
that opens up a whole 'nuther set o' problems.


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

No HD on the 301.
The 508 is the only receiver having a problem downloading.


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guyravad _
> *That response time is dissappointing. Who did the install???
> 
> I have not tested the range of my 301 remote but it works with lights and sunshine present. *


California company, The DISHMAN.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

rhorn01:
Try a reboot. What have you got to lose? You can also try a front panel
reset. Hold down the power button on the front panel of the 508 for
five seconds or so, till the red and green lights come on. Then allow
the unit to reset and see what happens.


----------



## rhorn01 (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.
Unfortunately nothing worked.
So looks like it's "tits up" until Tuesday.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

There are three 50x reboots:

1. Hold down the power button until record light comes on.
2. Pull the smartcard, don't reinsert until you see the System Information screen.
3. Unplug the unit (don't just turn off the power strip, unplug the plug) and leave it unplugged for anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. Some people go ahead and leave it overnight.

-Robert


----------

